# MMANEWS [dot] Com refugees ... report in here !



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, I see a lot of you have joined ...
Sound off!

Boo, and Mastiff_Owner, killer-instinct ...
SOUND OFF !!

~Storm


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

This is a great thread. It is nice to see some familiar faces. This seems to be a pretty good forum. some mma savvy minds here. 

I have seen a few argumentative types and will prob head back to mmanews at some point. If they EVER get their forums back up. 

Saw Clint is on here as well. will see you on the forums!


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

I have to figure out how to knock this damn subscribed thing off permanently.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

hahaha..it is me..Fedors Daddy
:laugh:


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ha-ha, yes me too!
It is turned on by default... go into "User CP" and "Options".

Or when you make each post, there is an option also.

I expect Boo to post in here soon !!


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope Bullock finds this forum..


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> hahaha..it is me..Fedors Daddy
> :laugh:


The avatar gave you away Fedor.

Present and accounted for Storm, um...I mean Sir!

Hi guys, I just sent Prophet the link and I saw him registering about five minutes later.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo said:


> The avatar gave you away Fedor.


Ha-ha, I was expecting YANNI !!


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo said:


> Present and accounted for Storm, um...I mean Sir!


Ha-ha ..
_
Excellent Smithers_ (Mr. Burns)


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Ha-ha, yes me too!
> It is turned on by default... go into "User CP" and "Options".
> 
> Or when you make each post, there is an option also.
> ...


You are a life saver. Thanks 

I see Boo made it. Glad to see you here as well. 

Fedor's daddy. You seem to be pretty well known over here for outrageous posts. saw a couple in other threads. I had no idea it was you pretty funny stuff. Its almost too bad you let Yanni go. Is he dead to you now??


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well damn...I even recognize a few of you in here... at least we aren;t wet and soggy like real refugees....well...we might be wet and we might be soggy, but it definitely wasn't caused by the other board going down.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> Fedor's daddy. You seem to be pretty well known over here for outrageous posts. saw a couple in other threads. I had no idea it was you pretty funny stuff. Its almost too bad you let Yanni go. Is he dead to you now??


He seems to have a thing for guys with BIG hair !!
LOL


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

I think if it lasts much longer over there we may see a lot more "refugees" over the next couple days. As long as everyone stays away from sherdog they won't get corrupted too bad.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Why don't you guys want the subscriptions on? Hell it's the first thing I check when I sign on?

Storm, must I remind you that you wouldn't miss my brilliant replies to your posts if you had your subscriptions turned on.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

You forget that I am at work. I had an employee in the office that I was writing up for a safety violation and all of a sudden this message flashes across my screen that someone has responded to a thread i posted in. I was just glad my boss is on first shift. But that can get a little awkward.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> You forget that I am at work. I had an employee in the office that I was writing up for a safety violation and all of a sudden this message flashes across my screen that someone has responded to a thread i posted in. I was just glad my boss is on first shift. But that can get a little awkward.


Weird, I don't get that. I have to go up to quick links and select subscriptions or I also have it directly in "My Favorites" if I want to go there first. :dunno:


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

When it sends the e-mail notification it pops up. i have my outlook set up to tell me everytime someone e-mails me. That is why it jumps up on my screen. Besides that will fill my in box pretty quickly. I thought I turned it off but apparently i did something wrong.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

This one I have to pay money for, but she worth it! Wow wow wee waa!


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Whats going on at MMAweekly? Are you all banned users or is the site going downhill so you came here instead? Just wondering.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

site crashed, when we try to visit site we get a blank screen saying...

"There seems to have been a problem with the database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience."


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

and its not mma weekly, it is mmanews.com


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

I was getting ready to make the same correction to mmanews. But yeah we are all pretty disappointed. its a great site and even better forum community.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Whats going on at MMAweekly? Are you all banned users or is the site going downhill so you came here instead? Just wondering.


We're some of the most active posters and luckily we found a way to hook up and come over here. Not troublemakers and more importantly we know our MMA.

Truth I say! 


P. S. So Fedor's Daddy, you ever try that Nair hair care product I suggested?

P. S. S. The girl pic/post is twisted man, really twisted.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

yes i used the product!
check the results i got!








thx again for the tips


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Awesome, great to have some posters contribute to MMA forum, this helps our site grow.

And sorry for mistaking you with trouble makers, that was a horrible assumption.


----------



## gracie guy (Oct 6, 2006)

*mmanews.com*

I also came over from mmanews.com when their forums became unavailable. I was Gracie jui-jitsu guy over there and I'm glad to see some familiar names over here, looking foward to some good discussions. And thanks Storm442 for dropping the link over there.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Awesome, great to have some posters contribute to MMA forum, this helps our site grow.
> 
> And sorry for mistaking you with trouble makers, that was a horrible assumption.


Nah, understandable.

It does pose an interesting question. What would get a whole bunch of people banned all at once? The thread from hell? I'm sure you girls can come up with some amusing suggestions. Come on, I'm entertainment starved.:cheeky4: <----I'm keeping him.

Hey, glad to see ya Gracie JJ Guy. Storm is persistent huh? I taught him that.


----------



## shenku68 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello gentlemen. I would like to thank you for the invite. Sorry to see mmanews forums go down. I had some very good discussions over there.


----------



## ANTi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the link. I really enjoyed posting at mmanews so I hope most of the people from there make it over. I really hope some miracles happen and the forums come back.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Ok, I see a lot of you have joined ...
> Sound off!
> 
> Boo, and Mastiff_Owner, killer-instinct ...
> ...


j.farrell reporting for duty sir..good to be back in action


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i dont even know what to talk about..i was feeling like a crack head for a couple days...


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> j.farrell reporting for duty sir..good to be back in action


Excellent!

Have you read the thread about Tim S. crapping himself yet?
Good stuff!
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/3328-tim-sylvia-crapping-himself.html


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Have you read the thread about Tim S. crapping himself yet?
> Good stuff!
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/3328-tim-sylvia-crapping-himself.html


thats awesome..he is such a dork..check the pic i posted..good times thanks again for the invite..i was loosing my mind


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

hey all. just checking in, take a while to get familar with this place, but at least i can get my fix now.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

tapper said:


> hey all. just checking in, take a while to get familar with this place, but at least i can get my fix now.


Welcome !!

They have a LOT of sub-forums, but the main ones should be familiar.
Now we can talk some MMA.

~Storm


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo said:


> Storm, must I remind you that you wouldn't miss my brilliant replies to your posts if you had your subscriptions turned on.


Ha-ha, didn't think about that!!

Hey, we want to see your "Evan Tanner" avatar .. he looked bad ass in that pic.


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

hey dudes, i got some cool news. tommorow i am attending a seminar hosted by none other than,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the future champ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, gsp. if anyone has any serious questions for him let me know, and i will see what i can do. i already have 2 questions for him,1-was his comments after the hughes/penn fight was a work, meaning dana told him what and when to talk, i would think thats not gsp's character,2-his opinion on competing at as a youth, is it something he would recommend, i hear conflicting opinions on that subject, my son is a student and loves to compete at anything, but his teacher is not a fan of tourneys.
what do you boys think.


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Ha-ha, didn't think about that!!
> 
> Hey, we want to see your "Evan Tanner" avatar .. he looked bad ass in that pic.


tanner never looks like a bad ass.lol. bad hair yes bad ass no.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Finally! I can get my daily fix while at work haha. Too bad mmanews forums went down but good to see some familiar people. Thanks for posting the forum link Storm.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

tapper said:


> tanner never looks like a bad ass.lol. bad hair yes bad ass no.


You tellin me that my man Evan isn't lookin like a bad ass in my avatar? All cut and sheeeet. Though wooo, he has had some seriously bad hair days.


j.farrell, tapper, BigBanda glad to see you guys made it over.

Ya, tell me about feeling like a crack head. We've been here like one day and look at some of the post counts. JUNKIES!



P.S. Storm, your wish is my command. Avatar restored.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah, BigBanda.. I'd recognize the Avatar anywhere!

Welcome !!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Ah, BigBanda.. I'd recognize the Avatar anywhere!
> 
> Welcome !!


good to see you too brother..you guys are like family now..it was weird to be disconnected like that..does anyone know what happened?? i kinda like the set up here better...we need afro samurai here and then i think we will be straight..


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> good to see you too brother..you guys are like family now..it was weird to be disconnected like that..does anyone know what happened?? i kinda like the set up here better...we need afro samurai here and then i think we will be straight..


I dont know... I had emailed Matt Boone last week and he just said they are working on it. So i dont know what happened and how long the forums will be down. Yeah this is a good forum as well, exactly same build as mma news forums except different colors. I dont know how to get in touch with the other regulars but hopefully they will find there way.


----------



## Cruz (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm surprised none of you found my other forum cfzforums.com that's where i always post at and why i was hardly ever posting at mmanews forums. It's a much smaller community with all regulars there and NEVER any jackoffs to deal with. Much more organized as well. That one keeps me happy when it comes to mma discussion because EVERYONE there knows their mma. Like i said it's much smaller because i'm strict with letting people in and even moreso when it comes to people acting up, i'm not looking for quantity there just quality posters. Seems all the cool posters from mmanews came here. This place seems cool too. I like to bright colors like my forum, i really don't like the gloomy stuff, i wish i knew how to fix that at mmanews.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> I dont know... I had emailed Matt Boone last week and he just said they are working on it. So i dont know what happened and how long the forums will be down. Yeah this is a good forum as well, exactly same build as mma news forums except different colors. I dont know how to get in touch with the other regulars but hopefully they will find there way.


yeah..it sucks being a junior tho..


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Cruz said:


> I'm surprised none of you found my other forum cfzforums.com that's where i always post at and why i was hardly ever posting at mmanews forums. It's a much smaller community with all regulars there and NEVER any jackoffs to deal with. Much more organized as well. That one keeps me happy when it comes to mma discussion because EVERYONE there knows their mma. Like i said it's much smaller because i'm strict with letting people in and even moreso when it comes to people acting up, i'm not looking for quantity there just quality posters. Seems all the cool posters from mmanews came here. This place seems cool too. I like to bright colors like my forum, i really don't like the gloomy stuff, i wish i knew how to fix that at mmanews.


Just listened to the Wed. show last night. That kicked man. Randleman had me ready to pay for that PPV RIGHT NOW! Glad to hear Seth is healthy too.


----------



## Cruz (Jun 21, 2006)

Boo said:


> Just listened to the Wed. show last night. That kicked man. Randleman had me ready to pay for that PPV RIGHT NOW! Glad to hear Seth is healthy too.



Thanks. I thought it was a good show also. They were great interviews. Seth is 100%, if his cardio is top notch Matt is in for a long night.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm NinjaShogunRua at MMANews.com forums and Zuluzinho at Cruz's forums(but don't really post there anymore), wassup peeps. Thanks to Storm for linking me up with this place.


----------



## Cruz (Jun 21, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> I'm NinjaShogunRua at MMANews.com forums and Zuluzinho at Cruz's forums(but don't really post there anymore), wassup peeps. Thanks to Storm for linking me up with this place.


yea what the hell happened to you?


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Cruz said:


> yea what the hell happened to you?


I actually posted over there for the 1st time in awhile yesterday. I was just trying to support the MMANews.com forums because I report stuff for Boone's site from time to time if I ever find anything before he does.

I just didn't want to be posting a shit load on a bunch of different sites. 

Anyway, guys if you are reading this like Cruz said, check out his site at Log In. It's an excellent smaller site. You'll recognize some names from MMANews.com forums. They have some good posters there and it's the complete opposite of Sherdog and those types of forums. Support Cruz and the rest of CombatFighterZone.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

hey guys cool to see a bunch of guys who all know eachother. Could you keep non mma threads like this in the lounge please.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

We truly are refugees. lol. ninja and cruz want to send us to one site while storm is sending us here. We are getting bounced from one place to another with no place to call home. Our "homeforum" is the victim of a gruesome civil disturbance adn we are just looking for a place to communicate and talk mma. 

anyway glad to see more "refugees" linking up. here or there doesn't matter eventually we will all be reunited.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> I actually posted over there for the 1st time in awhile yesterday. I was just trying to support the MMANews.com forums because I report stuff for Boone's site from time to time if I ever find anything before he does.
> 
> I just didn't want to be posting a shit load on a bunch of different sites.
> 
> Anyway, guys if you are reading this like Cruz said, check out his site at Log In. It's an excellent smaller site. You'll recognize some names from MMANews.com forums. They have some good posters there and it's the complete opposite of Sherdog and those types of forums. Support Cruz and the rest of CombatFighterZone.


whats happening ninja good to see you buddy


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> We truly are refugees. lol. ninja and cruz want to send us to one site while storm is sending us here. We are getting bounced from one place to another with no place to call home. Our "homeforum" is the victim of a gruesome civil disturbance adn we are just looking for a place to communicate and talk mma.
> 
> anyway glad to see more "refugees" linking up. here or there doesn't matter eventually we will all be reunited.


I'm not trying to send anyone anywhere. Just recommending another site is all. This place is cool and I will be posting here more often.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> whats happening ninja good to see you buddy


Not much, just curing my MMA withdrawels lol. Glad to see that you found this site as well j. farrell.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

moldy said:


> hey guys cool to see a bunch of guys who all know eachother. Could you keep non mma threads like this in the lounge please.


Yeah, I was wondering when a mod would show up with this comment.

I'm sure mma posting withdrawal caused Storm to completely forget about such mundane details as "off topic" threads.

Are you feeling better Storm or do you still have the shakes? I've got my obsessive checking of our forum under control now.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm much better now, Boo!
As long as it's just this thread and not a bunch of them .. I hope they won't mind.

~Storm


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo said:


> Yeah, I was wondering when a mod would show up with this comment.
> 
> I'm sure mma posting withdrawal caused Storm to completely forget about such mundane details as "off topic" threads.
> 
> Are you feeling better Storm or do you still have the shakes? I've got my obsessive checking of our forum under control now.


I don't know about storm but I am beginning to feel normal again. like the much talked about crack head my withdrawal symptoms are beginning to subside.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Welcome guys! Hope you enjoy your stay.*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

opposite way around for me


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Organik said:


> opposite way around for me


Whatcha mean?


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo, I think he's referring to Mastiff_Owner's comment.
He posted it right after Kameleon did, and probably didn't see someone slipped in between him.



Mastiff_Owner said:


> I don't know about storm but I am beginning to feel normal again. like the much talked about crack head my withdrawal symptoms are beginning to subside.





> opposite way around for me


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey guys how's it going?Sucks the forums are down ,but these ones seem pretty cool.It's nice to see some familiar faces.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Killer, I hope you read the rules because there is a very specific rule about how great Tito is and any poster that says otherwise will be automatically banned!

Just kidding, I just wanted to remind everyone of your fondness for Tito as a person and a fighter. They do have normal fighter bashing rules though. Have fun-- see you on the forums!


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

Good to see you here mastiff.Nice to see some familiar faces ,like Boo,Luis Cruz,Clint,Storm,Ninja,and others.


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

did any-one see my post about attending a gsp seminar tommorow, was just wondering if any-one had any burning questions for the future champ.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Ask him if Patrick Cote wins TUF???? Just kidding Dana would sue the shit out of him if he let that cat out of the bag. Seriously ask him what he thinks the most important skill a fighter should have. Should he have decent stand up and great ground game or vice versa.


----------



## Cruz (Jun 21, 2006)

tapper said:


> did any-one see my post about attending a gsp seminar tommorow, was just wondering if any-one had any burning questions for the future champ.:thumbsup:


Yea tell him i'm still waiting on his cell number so i can get him on the show! :thumbsup:


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

seriously. i will ask him about being on your show, you always have the top guys on, how would he contact you?.

ground vs standup, proly has a typical answer _good mix of both and whatever comes naturally, physically speaking_. but will ask.
its a 2 day thing so i should leave with alot of info, if there is a question i dont ask im sure someone else will.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Whatever you find out let us know. He seems like a good guy and probably a great coach/teacher


----------



## Cruz (Jun 21, 2006)

tapper said:


> seriously. i will ask him about being on your show, you always have the top guys on, how would he contact you?.
> 
> ground vs standup, proly has a typical answer _good mix of both and whatever comes naturally, physically speaking_. but will ask.
> its a 2 day thing so i should leave with alot of info, if there is a question i dont ask im sure someone else will.


Tell him someone will be in touch with him for me soon. I just need his permission to get his number.


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

sending you a pm.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site guys! We are happy to have you here!! Please let us know if you think there is anything we could do to make this place better for you!


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Awesome, great to have some posters contribute to MMA forum, this helps our site grow.
> 
> And sorry for mistaking you with trouble makers, that was a horrible assumption.





moldy said:


> hey guys cool to see a bunch of guys who all know eachother. Could you keep non mma threads like this in the lounge please.





Kameleon said:


> *Welcome guys! Hope you enjoy your stay.*





rdlviper said:


> Welcome to the site guys! We are happy to have you here!! Please let us know if you think there is anything we could do to make this place better for you!


Thank you all for making us refugees feel welcome. Very cool.

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,..."


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, they've been very cool about letting us romp all over their boards!
Quite an influx of new members!!

Now, we are still missing *AfroSamurai *(and his boxing-side of the MMA game) and *BULLOCK *and his massive storage of MMA Videos.

If anyone can get ahold of 'em, send them this way!!


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Yes, they've been very cool about letting us romp all over their boards!
> Quite an influx of new members!!
> 
> Now, we are still missing *AfroSamurai *(and his boxing-side of the MMA game) and *BULLOCK *and his massive storage of MMA Videos.
> ...


We're also missing thelegendrvb that guys is hillarious and we're missing a few others.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

KillerInstinct said:


> We're also missing thelegendrvb that guys is hillarious and we're missing a few others.


Yeah he is. I'd like to track down Duran and KimurasR'Us too. I've already contacted Dominus. Hopefully he'll show up.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo said:


> Thank you all for making us refugees feel welcome. Very cool.
> 
> "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,..."


I almost spit out my water when I read that. Very cool site letting us open the flood gates of and getting all the pent up posts out of our system.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

what about hypergit...he usually had a leg up on things as well..im glad i made it over


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, I agree we're still missing:

Afro Samuri
Duran
KimurasR-US
Dominus
Hypergit
Bullock
thelegendrvb
...and others.

If you can contact them, send 'em over!


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> what about hypergit...he usually had a leg up on things as well..im glad i made it over


Oooh nooo, how could I forget Hyper "lets talk steroids" Git. We need him here to start an, oh so entertaining, war of words with Legend. 

Speaking of Legend, I haven't heard anyone called a douche in a whole week. It's just not the same, I tell you.

Ah, the good ole days.

_Disclaimer: For anyone who doesn't know me the above is meant in jest towards a couple of my favorite posters. They would understand._


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Yes, I agree we're still missing:
> 
> Afro Samuri
> Duran
> ...


yea i miss afro..he is always good for a rashad argument...i dont mean to complain..cuz im happy to be here, and i think the over all look of this site is better..but i feel like there have been the same threads up here since i joined..i dont know if there is just not much going on in mma..or what


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Yes, I agree we're still missing:
> 
> Afro Samuri
> Duran
> ...


Why Storm...I think you've become Refugee Club Secretary. Congratulations!


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

Boo said:


> Oooh nooo, how could I forget Hyper "lets talk steroids" Git. We need him here to start an, oh so entertaining, war of words with Legend.
> 
> Speaking of Legend, I haven't heard anyone called a douche in a whole week. It's just not the same, I tell you.
> 
> ...


Almost sounds like you have a man crush. Geez, what a douche.

Feel better Boo?


----------



## Geneticfreak (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm geneticfreak and that's the first time I join this forum, nice to meet you guys...!:thumbsup:


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> yea i miss afro..he is always good for a rashad argument...i dont mean to complain..cuz im happy to be here, and i think the over all look of this site is better..but i feel like there have been the same threads up here since i joined..i dont know if there is just not much going on in mma..or what


Yeah, I like the lighter colors. It's lots easier to read.

Geez, October starts a little slow, but then there is a buttload of events, a UFC, Pride, UFN, TUF. 

I've wondered if it's because of the excessive splitting of forums. We are used to having Pride, UFC, other MMA promotions, and the individual fighters all in one General MMA forum. You aren't having to jump around all over looking for interesting threads. I think that promotes more activity. 

Having it all together probably doesn't work as well for people who are only visiting the forum occasionally, because you know how fast the threads get bumped with new stuff at MMANews.

For those of us that are typically posting daily, there's one-stop-shopping and we don't miss anything cause we're there enough. I really like the forums all put together better.

Anyone else given this any thought?


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

OOOOOOOO00000oooo no we're getting invaded by e-immigrants (obviously because this forum owns)
take cover!!!!!!


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> OOOOOOOO00000oooo no we're getting invaded by e-immigrants (obviously because this forum owns)
> take cover!!!!!!


No you are a refuge for refugees while our site is down. This is a pretty good site though. But if it makes you happy as soon as our site is back up (if ever) we at least I will return "home".


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> Almost sounds like you have a man crush. Geez, what a douche.
> 
> Feel better Boo?


LMAO!

All the planets are now aligned.


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree I like having all the forums together. I think the member count is about the same as mmanews. And it seems as though there are regular posters here as well. I think having all the forums a littler closer knit begets more conversation. keeps the community closer for quicker replies to hot topics.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Geneticfreak said:


> Hi, I'm geneticfreak and that's the first time I join this forum, nice to meet you guys...!:thumbsup:


Good to meet you. Would you care to share what is freakish about your genetics? We are great listeners.

Always glad to see some folks from the UK (and other countries) sprinkled in the mix.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> No you are a refuge for refugees while our site is down. This is a pretty good site though. But if it makes you happy as soon as our site is back up (if ever) we at least I will return "home".


damn straight this forum owns mmanews forum or where ever you're from
(donate all your points to me since you don't care, please )


----------



## Mastiff_Owner (Oct 5, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> damn straight this forum owns mmanews forum or where ever you're from
> (donate all your points to me since you don't care, please )


People like you are what brings forums down. You are basically talking out of your ass about a site you have admittedly never been to. You are probably a poster that does the same thing when talking about mma. No real points just something that in your world sounds like a good post but to the rest of the world just doesn't make any sense.

Like I said this is a cool site I won't bash it the mods have been cool just a few questions about what happened to ours. 

Anyway MODS, thanks for letting us hang out and hopefully be positive contributors to your site.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> People like you are what brings forums down. You are basically talking out of your ass about a site you have admittedly never been to. You are probably a poster that does the same thing when talking about mma. No real points just something that in your world sounds like a good post but to the rest of the world just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Like I said this is a cool site I won't bash it the mods have been cool just a few questions about what happened to ours.
> 
> Anyway MODS, thanks for letting us hang out and hopefully be positive contributors to your site.


really? i would expect pointless threads about e-immigrants (not even in general chat section) would bring down good mma communitys?


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

guys dont forget about ubermensch and mmaking, uber is one of my favs.


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

Its weird...anyone having the problem with the forum not e-mailing you when there is a new post? I have it turned on, yet I have not received any updates.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Mastiff_Owner said:


> I agree I like having all the forums together. I think the member count is about the same as mmanews. And it seems as though there are regular posters here as well. I think having all the forums a littler closer knit begets more conversation. keeps the community closer for quicker replies to hot topics.


yeah maybe thats what it is..like i said im glad to have a home..but i definently miss our site. i hope it comes back up..there are a couple guys from here that would be good over there too so for that reason im also glad we came..


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

*Subscriptions*



prophet665 said:


> Its weird...anyone having the problem with the forum not e-mailing you when there is a new post? I have it turned on, yet I have not received any updates.


You're talking about subscriptions, correct? I have mine turned on here and at MMANews and I never get an email. I just have my link to the site go straight to subscriptions. That way when I log on I immediately see them.

Really, I don't want an email. This works good for me. If you figure it out be sure and let me know, just in case I start getting a gizzilion emails a day.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

People, what about AUDIEMURPHY! He always makes me laugh and tells good stories. He's also got my vote for the best avatar.


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

Boo said:


> You're talking about subscriptions, correct? I have mine turned on here and at MMANews and I never get an email. I just have my link to the site go straight to subscriptions. That way when I log on I immediately see them.
> 
> Really, I don't want an email. This works good for me. If you figure it out be sure and let me know, just in case I start getting a gizzilion emails a day.


It seems to be working now...I got an e-mail telling me about your post...

I love the FX put in to that video of Cro Cop giving Wandy brain damage.


----------



## JRdaKANG (Oct 8, 2006)

\Names JR was QUICK_HANDED_VITOR on MMAnews.com need to know if someone can turn a vid into a n avaar for me. would be in great debt


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad to see everyone here!
More familiar faces ...


----------



## JRdaKANG (Oct 8, 2006)

was that you that did the thing in the little chatbox god job stormy good to be here though thanks MMAFORUM for letting us come here miss the rest of the guys. though i was new to mmanews still had some good convos. the got a dream match section thats what i miss


----------



## sec (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn....cant beleive we're being called refugees...lol.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Has anyone heard from or contacted Boone lately? I'm beginning to wonder if rather than when the forum will be back up.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Boo, last coorespondence was this:
(His name is in red and is clickable to his e-mail, so it's FOR REAL)

8 Oct 06, 15:27
Matt Boone: We're working on them as best we can. We hope to have them back within a few days. Sorry again


Pic for semi-proof, when his comment gets pushed off the boards


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Hey Boo, last coorespondence was this:
> (His name is in red and is clickable to his e-mail, so it's FOR REAL)
> 
> 8 Oct 06, 15:27
> ...


You're a champ, thanks Storm. Maybe it'll be back up when I get back home. See ya Wed/Thurs.


----------



## Cruz (Jun 21, 2006)

This happened at the old wz forums and they didn't come back forever. So anticipate a long down time, it's ridiculous. I've asked him and all he says is that the guy who actually pays for the site, forum, and all that stuff has been working on it and trying to fix it. No way should something take this long to fix, i start to wonder whether that other guy actually even cares. I have NEVER had any sort of problem like this is the year i've had my forum up. The most it went down for was like MAYBE 2 days but that was because of a big update they were making to the server. Other than that it goes down once in a great while for other small updates that usually last a couple hours tops. Maybe it's time for a new server for them, you would think eh?


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

welcome ev1


----------



## Manntis818 (Oct 9, 2006)

hey i was just checking out some mma forums in diffrent sites and i see some people from mmanews.com are here.............what up cavrons!!!!!!!!! any way what is up with mmanews forums????


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Manntis818 said:


> hey i was just checking out some mma forums in diffrent sites and i see some people from mmanews.com are here.............what up cavrons!!!!!!!!! any way what is up with mmanews forums????


whats up mantis..alot of us are here good to see you..storm442 has been keeping an eye on whats going on over at the home site..he is the one that got us all here..


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

Despite what our own admin Cruz says, this is NOT like last time when it was a sub-forum at WZforums.com. We're working hard on fixing this and keeping the forum as good as it can possibly be, as we always have done, and it'd be pretty shitty if after all that all our members have jumped ship again because their mouthpiece - Cruz - has them thinking something untrue, which is that we aren't working hard to fix this. When the last problem happened at WZForums, I surely didn't register at another forum just to further reassure people that we're working our butts off on our forum errors and the bugs will be fixed soon.

Stick with us, we'll have everything patched up ASAP. As far as word from the top, the main boss man has told me the problems won't extend pass this week. So we'll see how things go.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

MattBoone said:


> Despite what our own admin Cruz says, this is NOT like last time when it was a sub-forum at WZforums.com. We're working hard on fixing this and keeping the forum as good as it can possibly be, as we always have done, and it'd be pretty shitty if after all that all our members have jumped ship again because their mouthpiece - Cruz - has them thinking something untrue, which is that we aren't working hard to fix this. When the last problem happened at WZForums, I surely didn't register at another forum just to further reassure people that we're working our butts off on our forum errors and the bugs will be fixed soon.
> 
> Stick with us, we'll have everything patched up ASAP. As far as word from the top, the main boss man has told me the problems won't extend pass this week. So we'll see how things go.


Thanks for the update Matt


----------



## Cruz (Jun 21, 2006)

MattBoone said:


> Despite what our own admin Cruz says, this is NOT like last time when it was a sub-forum at WZforums.com. We're working hard on fixing this and keeping the forum as good as it can possibly be, as we always have done, and it'd be pretty shitty if after all that all our members have jumped ship again because their mouthpiece - Cruz - has them thinking something untrue, which is that we aren't working hard to fix this. When the last problem happened at WZForums, I surely didn't register at another forum just to further reassure people that we're working our butts off on our forum errors and the bugs will be fixed soon.
> 
> Stick with us, we'll have everything patched up ASAP. As far as word from the top, the main boss man has told me the problems won't extend pass this week. So we'll see how things go.



Well that's good this isn't like some last time crap because we did A LOT of freakin work to get that forum as good as it was (and it came A LOOOONG way since it opened and had a ton of members) just to have someone (that owner guy) not really care it's down. So now that we are assured he gives a shizzle get it the hell back up!


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah, we're all over it. I really think it'll be back before this week is over and done with. I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

MattBoone said:


> Despite what our own admin Cruz says, this is NOT like last time when it was a sub-forum at WZforums.com. We're working hard on fixing this and keeping the forum as good as it can possibly be, as we always have done, and it'd be pretty shitty if after all that all our members have jumped ship again because their mouthpiece - Cruz - has them thinking something untrue, which is that we aren't working hard to fix this. When the last problem happened at WZForums, I surely didn't register at another forum just to further reassure people that we're working our butts off on our forum errors and the bugs will be fixed soon.
> 
> Stick with us, we'll have everything patched up ASAP. As far as word from the top, the main boss man has told me the problems won't extend pass this week. So we'll see how things go.


Any way you can get us some technical info on what happened? I think there are more than a few computer geeks here that are interested in what happened to the forums. 

I use to work in the IT and it really unusual for a web site to be down this long unless there was some sort of catastrophic failure. The other reason would be the person would needs to fix it has limited time to work the problem.


Just my two cents...


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

That's been the main problem so far, detecting the problem. At this point it seems to be a problem with some of the call-in scripts we've got on WrestleZone and MMANews. It pulls threads from the forums and displays them on the main sites, automatically updating itself every few minutes. Then we have some reverse scripts (only on WZ's forums) where news headlines are pulled from the main site and displayed on the forums. That, mixed with traffic (both forums.mmanews.com and forums.wrestlezone.com are on their own server, wrestlezone.com and mmanews.com are shared on a different server together) on the forums server, mixed with a new newsboard we set up on MMANews main site (that he customized and there's 3 seperate problems with that already), mixed with some MySQL errors and shit, mixed with the fact that we don't know for sure what to fix to avoid some of this stuff repeating. Just a lot of stuff. It's being worked on, by PROFESSIONALS I should stress, and the second it's in working order we'll have the forums back online.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Very strange. We never have any problems over here. 

If you guys are interested, perhaps we could host your forums for you. We have a number of vBulletin experts, and reguarly handle sites with over 50,000 visitors per day ... 

check out some of our sites like:

wtaworld.com
menstennisforum.com
weforums.com
toyotanation.com
superhonda.com

These are all way bigger sites and we have no problem hosting them, and no MySQL errors. Perhaps we could help buy out your forums and take them over.


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

MattBoone said:


> That's been the main problem so far, detecting the problem. At this point it seems to be a problem with some of the call-in scripts we've got on WrestleZone and MMANews. It pulls threads from the forums and displays them on the main sites, automatically updating itself every few minutes. Then we have some reverse scripts (only on WZ's forums) where news headlines are pulled from the main site and displayed on the forums. That, mixed with traffic (both forums.mmanews.com and forums.wrestlezone.com are on their own server, wrestlezone.com and mmanews.com are shared on a different server together) on the forums server, mixed with a new newsboard we set up on MMANews main site (that he customized and there's 3 seperate problems with that already), mixed with some MySQL errors and shit, mixed with the fact that we don't know for sure what to fix to avoid some of this stuff repeating. Just a lot of stuff. It's being worked on, by PROFESSIONALS I should stress, and the second it's in working order we'll have the forums back online.


This would fall under catastrophic problems. Scripting, customization, and backend problems...and you don't know which is causing which or even if they are related. You (and who ever is fixing it) have my sympathies.


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

I know WEForums, Amish is one of my online business associates. Regardless, WrestleZone's forums is the only traffic problem and on its' own could be handled, coupled together with the MMA forums site and all the scripts going to and from, it's just some technical glitches intensified by traffic. It's all being taken care of. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

We bought the Weforums.com site from Amish last year. 

A lot of times once a site gets big, the old owners can't handle it.


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

We've owned WZ and the forums since late 90s and the MMA site since 2002. Nothing to do with unexpected growth, it's typical traffic. Just a new server and some problems.


----------



## tapper (Oct 6, 2006)

just give us a date.


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't guarantee any specific date, I'm not the one doing the fixing. I'd be potentially setting myself up to be a liar without intending to be one. Then my word wouldn't mean much. I can give you all the information I have though, which is what I did. I honestly don't know any thing else than that. It went to my boss, then from him to the people who fix those particular types of problems, CGI and whatnot, for us. They're the one's working on it now, we're just getting updates on the status of everything whenever they do something new.


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Good news.

Now I have two cool places to hang out at.
Hope they (mmaforum) let me stay around for a while!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

doesnt look like its up to me..


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

They were up for 8 minutes.
I made a couple of posts ... then it was lights out.

Oh well, I like hanging out here too.
The "vbetting" system is cool.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> They were up for 8 minutes.
> I made a couple of posts ... then it was lights out.
> 
> Oh well, I like hanging out here too.
> The "vbetting" system is cool.


is that what the points are for?? how did i get points in the first place??


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> They were up for 8 minutes.
> I made a couple of posts ... then it was lights out.
> 
> Oh well, I like hanging out here too.
> The "vbetting" system is cool.


i like it too..but it seem slike we talk about the same stuff everyday..actually the same threads have been up for like 2 weeks now...and everyone will talk in the same thread for like a week..its kinda crazy..i feel like jackass complaining tho cuz i was homeless til i landed here..maybe there will be more to talk about after tonite and this weekend


----------



## tduffney (Oct 10, 2006)

They are still being "Fixed" should be up soon according to previous post


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

and the award for best avatar of all time goes to you buddy!!


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> is that what the points are for?? how did i get points in the first place??


You get points for viewing threads, posting replies and starting new threads.

Go to the top of the board and click on vbetting.. then put some coin down on a good fight. Ken is paying 7:1 if he wins tonight.

Oh, there will be TONS to talk about soon .. we 've got 3 big events (Tito, UFC 64, Pride in Vegas) All within 2 weeks !!


----------



## MattBoone (Oct 9, 2006)

deleted.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

damn now that the old site is up..and i went over there i realized how much i like this one now..well i guess i got two homes now..its like when your mom and dad split up and you stay at both houses for a couple days..


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> damn now that the old site is up..and i went over there i realized how much i like this one now..well i guess i got two homes now..its like when your mom and dad split up and you stay at both houses for a couple days..


Yeah there are things that I like about both forums... I just keep 2 windows up haha.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Me too !! 
I'm posting at both places, and like some features at both also.

Hey, both you guys need to spend some of your money on a fight!
Go to the vbookie at the top of the page and drop some cash on a fight tonight.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Me too !!
> I'm posting at both places, and like some features at both also.
> 
> Hey, both you guys need to spend some of your money on a fight!
> Go to the vbookie at the top of the page and drop some cash on a fight tonight.


i bet some


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

delete


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Hope you guys bet your post points on the fight tonight, i want to cash in  

FIGHTS LISTED IN RED and stickied.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

If Ken wins, I will be a MILLIONAIRE !!
(If he loses, I slink away quietly with no money and my tail between my legs)

LOL


----------

